# Soap Wrapping Machine



## ilovesoap2 (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi all,
Just wondering if anyone here uses this machine? I got excited about it and even contacted the company but the approximately $1500 price point is a bit much for me as a start up but then I am also wondering if it saves much in manual labor? What do you all think?The second video is the manual way...I know she sped up the video but if the machine seems to help I would definitely plan for it later. 

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HQAvUXTNeyw[/ame]
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lokGMTRNluk[/ame]


----------



## Lindy (Mar 18, 2014)

I love that!  I do orders of 200 shave soaps at a time and that would be a huge time saver.  Can I ask who the company is?  It's something I would buy for sure on my next round of orders.


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Mar 18, 2014)

So you watched the video and thinks it would save time? If so then I'll definitely start saving for it. Not sure I should post their info here so I'll pm you the communication I had with them.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 18, 2014)

It would save huge time.  Right now it takes me a couple of afternoons to wrap 200 soap, this would take that down to a couple of hours.


----------



## DeeAnna (Mar 19, 2014)

After watching the first video, I thought the lady could also have benefited from an automatic label dispenser. We apply 10,000 to 20,000 adhesive labels a year to various products, and a label dispenser has been a lifesaver. There are manual models that are cheaper and work very well for a lower volume operation, but this is the gadget we use: http://www.propacksolutions.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=227_228_240_252&products_id=5342

Edit: Here's a link to the youtube videos for this company: http://www.youtube.com/user/ProPackSolutions


----------



## ilovesoap2 (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the link DeeAnna.  Went straight to their youtube channel and wow!
They got quite a few gadgets.  They uploaded a new video today that makes putting labels on bottles looks so easy, time saving.


----------

